# Say Hi To Forgetfulmom



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Jenn! Thought I'd be the first to welcome you to the Outbackers community. Glad you took the plunge and got your own screen name. Now we know who we're talking to!

*Say HI to Jenn everyone! *


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Jenn*


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Jenn!!!!

Forgotten any Kids lately







?????

Hope not!!!

It was great to meet you. Luke is still talking about his new friends. Let us know if you head toward Sesame Place.

Steph


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hello Jenn, glad you joined









Nice to see the ladies joining in.

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

HI JENN....Welcome to the site!!!!

Gary


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Jenn,

Welcome! Glad to have you aboard.

Rita


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

happycamper said:


> Hi Jenn!!!!
> 
> Forgotten any Kids lately
> 
> ...


Oh Steph, can't believe you went there







she will never live that down will she ??









I'm interested in Sesame Place as well count us in.

Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Jenn,

Welcome!! action

OK, what's the forgotten kid story??









Dawn


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hi Jenn,
> 
> Welcome!! action
> 
> ...


Dawn we'll let Jenn tell you the story









Tami


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site Jenn. I'm with skippershe and waiting to hear about the kid story.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Hello Jenn, glad you joined
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto...................and how did I miss the kid story?

John


----------



## forgetfulmom (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome.... Yes, I finally decided to get my own screen name after posting for 2 days under "Matty1." I said to Matt - now that you all think I am a big airhead I might as well sign up under my own name.

Tami - you are right, I will NEVER live this down (what a great







shy memory of my first rally!). Just think of it as I thought of all of you as family from the first time we met.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

forgetfulmom said:


> Thanks for the welcome.... Yes, I finally decided to get my own screen name after posting for 2 days under "Matty1." I said to Matt - now that you all think I am a big airhead I might as well sign up under my own name.
> 
> Tami - you are right, I will NEVER live this down (what a great
> 
> ...


There ya go Jenn







Nice recovery strategy









Tami


----------



## forgetfulmom (Aug 7, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Hi Jenn!!!!
> 
> Forgotten any Kids lately
> 
> ...


Steph,
It was nice meeting you.
Jared had a great time playing with Lucas!

I will let you know about Sesame Place.

Jenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

With all the Outbackers around, what was the problem







We all watched each others kids


----------



## forgetfulmom (Aug 7, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> With all the Outbackers around, what was the problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks John... That's right, there was NO problem with what I did!!


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks John... That's right, there was NO problem with what I did!!








[/quote]

No problem at all, that's for sure! It was just funny after it all happened.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

forgetfulmom said:


> Thanks for the welcome.... Yes, I finally decided to get my own screen name after posting for 2 days under "Matty1." I said to Matt - now that you all think I am a big airhead I might as well sign up under my own name.
> 
> Tami - you are right, I will NEVER live this down (what a great
> 
> ...


Welcome, Jenn! I love the screen name. On our last trip, my kids bought my wife a T-shirt that says, "That's funny, I don't remember being absent minded..." I can't laugh too loudly, they got me one about getting lost..... Anyhow, welcome aboard!


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Welcome to the site Jenn!!! When are we going camping???
Sharon


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Jenn
Glad to see you got your own screen name now
Like John said there were plenty of Mom and Dad Outbackers there









Don


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome Jenn, glad you took the plunge!
It was great meeting and camping next to you Matt, and the kids.
Old Gator will help keep an eye on the kids, just in case!








Looking forward to another camping adventure together soon!

Greg


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you're here...


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Nonny and I saw no problem with the baby in the Outback. With his Outback family right outside!!!









Jen, You do know we lost Elise for a short time on Sunday and while I was looking for her she made her way backt to the Outback and became very upset when we weren't there! Hootbob's famliy rescued her and found us. See one big family.

Steph


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Just hope you didn't leave all your beer unattended too. Sure they're all too happy to check up on the little young ones for you.


----------



## forgetfulmom (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your understanding!!!

Steph - I remember you telling me that story when I returned! Like I said before - we are just like one big family at rallies!

Sharon and Greg - hopefully we can work out a camping trip soon! Jared wants to play with Steph the Lion!!!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> With all the Outbackers around


So that is who kept burning the wood behind my camper at night keeping me up till 1:30 everynight.









Thanks to whoever brought the Colton cooler to the event, a select few of us at the end had the privledge to empty "The Cooler".

Jenn, my wife said we should camp with you guys sometime, she really liked being your neighbor, and for a little while we enjoyed watching your sewer boy empty the tanks,







ahh yes, I can still see Matt "walking the hose" as I enjoyed a nice cold brew....

kevin


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

and I made sure I emptied it when you were eating! And of course you had to be watching when the sewer hose came apart...lucky for me it was just stinky gray water. I am sooo glad for that outdoor shower on the outback.

Signed,
sewer boy


----------



## forgetfulmom (Aug 7, 2006)

Kevin,

It would be fun to camp together again! Let's find a place where the sewer is DOWN HILL or just make sure you get the site in FRONT of us. After you left, there was more talk of going to Letchworth, hopefully we can find a weekend that will work for all of us in the area.

Sewer Boy's Wife







(aka Jenn)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

BirdLadyLisa said:


> Hi Jenn! Thought I'd be the first to welcome you to the Outbackers community. Glad you took the plunge and got your own screen name. Now we know who we're talking to!
> 
> *Say HI to Jenn everyone! *


Hi Jenn! welcome to the Addicted Outbackers Club. From here on you will get no chores done!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Hi Jenn! Thought I'd be the first to welcome you to the Outbackers community. Glad you took the plunge and got your own screen name. Now we know who we're talking to!
> 
> *Say HI to Jenn everyone! *


Hi Jenn! welcome to the Addicted Outbackers Club. From here on you will get no chores done!
[/quote]

You got that right... shy shy


----------

